# Exhaust on a turbo z



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know that someone will have a perfectly locgical reason for telling me this is stupid, but here goes. My Z is a work in progress- so in the progress I decided to cut the exhaust off from the cat back( mostly b/c it was crappy and b/c with a turbo less exhaust is more in some cases correct?) So what I getting at is- has anyone else done this and used a dynomax or some other brand muffler( not a glasspack) to help keep the decibels down and either dump it right there before the axle or route it out the side of the car? Im in Florida and emissions and checks for stuff like that dont matter- I can order new pipes through my distributor from dynomax and just put some goofball muffler or no muffler, but Im kinda trying to keep it short and sweet.


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

Thats pretty much what Im going to do until I get turbo-back exhaust


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I found a dynomax muffler that measures 4x9- im just going to dump it right after too. Who makes downpipes for our cars?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I know that someone will have a perfectly locgical reason for telling me this is stupid, but here goes. My Z is a work in progress- so in the progress I decided to cut the exhaust off from the cat back( mostly b/c it was crappy and b/c with a turbo less exhaust is more in some cases correct?) So what I getting at is- has anyone else done this and used a dynomax or some other brand muffler( not a glasspack) to help keep the decibels down and either dump it right there before the axle or route it out the side of the car? Im in Florida and emissions and checks for stuff like that dont matter- I can order new pipes through my distributor from dynomax and just put some goofball muffler or no muffler, but Im kinda trying to keep it short and sweet.


Your theory is correct but you lose bottom end.

Mike (LaCanada), removed his exhaust from tip to precat and his 60' increased in secs., not a good thing. He did this at Pomona raceway in Cali. when it was open to the public for races. He has a TT.

You are actually, losing HP way down low and you need it for street racing or just getting on the frwy.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I see what youre saying. I was just going on something I read though. So basically I still need to create some backpressure with a turbo.- I bought a new boost gauge(stock one wasnt working) If it reads right then the cars peaking at just over 7 psi. That is stock though correct? 4-7 psi? I read something on z31.com too that I wanted to ask you about sponge......plugging up the p.o.v? Im sure youve been to that site...I didnt think that was such a hot idea. Is that so you can build more boost- is the p.o.v different from a b.o.v in that it releases pressure when it reaches 7 psi and doesnt just pop off when the vacuum pulls it open?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I see what youre saying. I was just going on something I read though. So basically I still need to create some backpressure with a turbo.- I bought a new boost gauge(stock one wasnt working) If it reads right then the cars peaking at just over 7 psi. That is stock though correct? 4-7 psi? I read something on z31.com too that I wanted to ask you about sponge......plugging up the p.o.v? Im sure youve been to that site...I didnt think that was such a hot idea. Is that so you can build more boost- is the p.o.v different from a b.o.v in that it releases pressure when it reaches 7 psi and doesnt just pop off when the vacuum pulls it open?


It's a very cheap and unsafe way of making HP so yes it's not a hot idea.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Am I correct though in that the pov just releases pressure and the bov lets it go when the vacuum is applied?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Am I correct though in that the pov just releases pressure and the bov lets it go when the vacuum is applied?


True!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Rock on then- I will order a bov and some pipes to use with the intercooler Ive got , then plug the pov. What about using a single intercooler from a z32 on my car- Theyre good up to 9psi from what I was told. I got one for free so I figured I would use it- its the one with the plastic end caps(stock obviously)......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

this thing is automatic right now though- I was told that a bov wouldnt really help on my car. I talked to this guy in Fort Walton Beach who has a crapload of Z's and he is giong to sell me the swap to a 5 speed for 750 bucks. The tranny in this car is all messed up.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> this thing is automatic right now though- I was told that a bov wouldnt really help on my car. I talked to this guy in Fort Walton Beach who has a crapload of Z's and he is giong to sell me the swap to a 5 speed for 750 bucks. The tranny in this car is all messed up.


You do realize that it's not only going to cost you $750 for a tranny. You'll need a tranny ECU ($$$?) + a ECU to be converted to a manual ($100+) + Labor to pull out hoses and to fabricate the radiator. The cost to convert run about 3-4K.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ive got my own shop man, so Id be doing all the work. I know I didnt read his email wrong...he said 750 for the tranny bellhousing- everything...all the nuts and bolts. Pedals etc etc etc. I dont know.....plus one of my friends who is a certified master tech at nissan told me that I dont need to swap the ecu if Im going auto to 5 speed. I dont know, maybe it would be better just to leave it an auto- the tranny is all messed up though- I think I might try to change the fluid and get a new filter and see if that helps- but it shifts hard and it seems like it never goes into overdrive even when its warmed up. I was here till midnight last night pulling the old tint off of it- what a pain in the ass! I will go back and read his email and see if Im incorrect about the tranny thing


----------

